# mortising machine



## fis7470 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello,
I have a powermatic mortising machine and I am having problems with setup of the bit. I am try to cut a 3/4 mortise with a 3/4 bit. I inserted the bit and chisel and tighted everything. I extend the bit about1/8 inch past the chisel. I went to cut the mortise and it smokes and burns the wood and doesnt cut the mortise well. I have also had the problem that the chuck falls off the motor shaft. Please let me know any adice or tips for this machine.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

3/4" is a large bit/chisel. Is it sharp? I have the PM 701 with PM mortising bits and when I use the 1/2" bit I have to pull down pretty hard on the handle. It's crucial that the chisels are sharp. If you don't have a sharpener you should get one. Do the smaller chisels work alright?
Good luck!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ sharpening cone from Lee Valley or Rockler. Try mortising another piece of wood. Sometimes my 1/2" bit cuts slowly, and I realize there is a hidden knot. Do you have the 719 floor model, or the 701 benchtop? 
If it is a benchtop unit, you may have to use a smaller chisel set, and cut the mortise in two passes.

Good luck.


----------



## fis7470 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for you replies. The model I have is the 719 floor model. I will try sharpening the bit and trying it then. I have a 3/8 bit that works just fine. I just wanted to make sure the machine is capable of a bit this size. I wasn't sure If the chuck coming loose was a sign of the bit being too large, causing too much vibration.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the link to a good vide on sharpening hollow chisel mortising bits:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/video/sharpening-hollow-chisel-mortising-bits.aspx?&lookup=auto&V18=E&V19=0&V20=5&V21=&V22=&V23=0&V24=52.3&V25=0&V26=0&V53=01-DEC-2013&V54=52.3&Taun_Per_Flag=true&&utm_source=email&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=fw_eletter&utm_campaign=fine-woodworking-eletter

Good luck.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got that same machine, and as others have said, you need to hone those chisels. My first 3/4" chisel, was a little off. I took it back got a different one, and it was much better. I don't think the tolerances was good on the milling. Get a sharpening cone for mortise chisels and don't get a cheap one. After you work that put it across your stones to put a good edge on the outside. Finally as a good measure on a large hole like that I hit my bit with wax. You might want to adjust your depth of bit and extend it a hair, and work on your method. I was rough first few, but got the hang of it. Use it all the time without issue. Love it. Sold my domino to help pay for it, and don't reqret it.!

Only negative I had was I broke the shear pin in the arm mechanism. I went to lowes and got a keyway key and replaced it and no issues since.


----------

